# Driving a team



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The draft shows were always SO much fun! 

Our first year at Sport Horse Nationals(Arabian), people were SHOCKED when DH helped a competitor of mine fix something on her carriage or harness...I cannot remember what it was. But he told them that his wife's life depended on that lady's cart staying hitched to her horse, lol!! We always helped each other at the draft shows!


----------



## Western Dream (Oct 26, 2015)

Amazing!! Way to go!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks...and isn't how that is done? You help each other out? One show, a lady had just started and had no clue, dressed wrong, home made rosettes and when she came out of the ring in tears, we invited her over to sit and have lunch with us, gave her a few pointers and my box of 3 or 4 different colored rosettes and ribbon for her draft mare. Told her I hoped they bring her as much luck as they did me! And I hope she did go on to show them she had what it took too...had a very pretty spotted draft


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

GreySorrel said:


> Thanks...and isn't how that is done? You help each other out? One show, a lady had just started and had no clue, dressed wrong, home made rosettes and when she came out of the ring in tears, we invited her over to sit and have lunch with us, gave her a few pointers and my box of 3 or 4 different colored rosettes and ribbon for her draft mare. Told her I hoped they bring her as much luck as they did me! And I hope she did go on to show them she had what it took too...had a very pretty spotted draft


Yes, I believe THIS is how it is done! Obviously, WE need to get together and put on a show!!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

greentree said:


> Yes, I believe THIS is how it is done! Obviously, WE need to get together and put on a show!!


Would love to help you out Greentree as I think your a wealth of knowledge...I could bring the girls and do a demonstration....can it be a fun show? What would we offer?


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

I aspire to drive a carriage one day, it's more difficult and expensive for me to learn in East Midlands. Of course, there's the cost of the carriage, lessons and other driving equipment on top of the horse(s).


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Where is East Midlands?


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

greentree said:


> Where is East Midlands?


Um, google might help, it's in the UK.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

GreySorrel said:


> Would love to help you out Greentree as I think your a wealth of knowledge...I could bring the girls and do a demonstration....can it be a fun show? What would we offer?


You could try getting sponsorship from some horse-related places. Get any that give sponsorship to provide banners to promote them, and return them after, so you wouldn't have the cost of new ones.

i.e. saddler, feed merchant, farrier, department stores that have horse stuff, pony clubs, etc


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Michealvanessa here on HF is in London. Very good and helpful driver!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I second MichaelVanessa


----------

